#  Ernährung >   Alternativen zum Naschen >

## judozwerg

Hallo 
Ich wollte mal wissen ob ihr alternativen zum Nasche habt. Wenn ihr Lust habt etwas zu Naschen, ob es dort etwas gibt was ihr stattdessen essen könnt ohne zu Naschen.  
Bei mir gibt es 2 Situationen wo ich nasche. Naja oft habe ich Heißhunger auf Nasche wenn ich meine Regel habe. 
Und dann wenn ich total schlapp bin esse ich Schokolade und bin dann wieder fit, ich denke das hat was mit dem Blutzuckerspiegel zu tun (das passiert meistens wenn ich mich falsch ernähre, leider tu ich das momentan viel zu extrem. Aber mir bleibt nicht die Zeit dazu richtig zu essen und deswegen esse ich momentan zu wenig, um genau zu sein vie zu wenig) 
Habt ihr Tipps für diese 2 Situationen dort nicht zu naschen? Ich möchte auch mit meinem Gewicht runter. Und das klappt eigentlich recht gut wenn ich nicht nasche. Ich weiß regelmäßig und richtig essen wäre da auch wichtig und damit klappt es auch besser, aber das schaffe ich momentan leider nicht. 
Gruß Zwerg

----------


## feli

Zb
-Gemüsestix mit einem Quarkdipp
-Obstspalten
-Eßpapier
-Apfel mit Zimt und Süßstoff ( in der Mikrowelle heiß gemacht)
-Banane mit etwas Nutella bestreichen ( kann ebenfalls in der Mikrowelle erhitzt werden) 
-Eine erlesene Praline mit einer Tasse Kaffee kann genauso ein Genuß sein, wie eine
ganze Tafel Schokolade 
- Wählt man einen Dauerlutscher oder ein Bonbon, daß man nicht so leicht zerbeißen und
runterschlucken kann, so ißt man in der Regel nicht soviele davon. 
-statt fettiger Chips würde ich Salzstangen wählen, 
- 1 Negerkuss, würde mir ebenfalls ausreichen, wenn man ihn statt Kuchen zum Kaffee ißt. 
Zudem bietet es sich an seine Nahrung bei Diäten so zusammenzustellen, daß man möglichst
immer satt ist. 
-WW hat da sehr interessante Rezepte, die ich von der Menge her nicht einmal schaffe, wenn ich
diese zubereitet habe. 
Die haben auch spezielle Zubereitungsmethoden für Chips, Zaubergrieß, und natürlich die Sattmacher-
Lebensmittel, die man einsetzen kann, als auch Nullpunkte-Gerichte, mit denen man seinen Hunger zwischendurch
stillen kann. 
Viel Erfolg Feli

----------


## judozwerg

Danke für die Antwort. Bis auf den Kaffe werde ich die anderen Sachen mal bei gelegenheit probieren  :Zwinker:

----------


## Kromi

Ich würde auch einfach auf Obst und Gemüse umsteigen. Also alles mögliche klein schneiden und knabbern. Ob Äpfel, Birnen oder (momentan mein Lieblingsobst) Trauben oder Gurke, Paprika oder Tomaten. Außerdem sind noch Naturjoghurt und Magerquark gut, und einfach mal zwischendurch Tee trinken (wenn süßen, dann lieber mit Honig).

----------


## SchokoLoco

Ich kann nur noch hinzufügen, dass ich gerne so kleine Mini-Zwiebacks esse. Die machen echt satt und wenn du unbedingt Schokolade essen willst, es gibt auch Minizwiebacks mit Schokolade, da hat ein Stück 33kcal, das ist doch ok...und ansonsten kann ich dir nur auch raten, statt Süßigkeiten Obst Yoghurt etc. zu essen, aber verbiete dir keine Süßigkeiten, sonst kriegst du nur noch mehr Heißhunger dadrauf!

----------


## Sannelise

Eine weitere Alternative sind auch noch Reiswaffeln, die haben auch fast keine Kalorien und falls die in der naturform mal nicht reichen, gibt es die auch mit Schokolade oder Joghurt.

----------


## Wolkenträumle

Ich habe momentan Babybrei entdeckt. Das klingt vielleicht etwas komisch, aber die Obstsorten sind total lecker und eben auch süß, deswegen kann man Naschereien damit gut ersetzen.  :Smiley:

----------


## katzograph

Schokolade - Popcorn    seeehr gesund lt. neuesten Untersuchungen. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## HummelmitHut

Hallo  :Smiley:  
Naschen ist eigentlich nur eine Gewohnheitssache, finde ich zumindest.
Durch die Arbeit kann man sich natürlich nicht so gesund ernähren, wie man es sollte.
Aber ich habe 15 kg abgenommen in einem halben Jahr, indem ich frühs ordentlich gefrühstückt habe.
Mittags versuchte ich immer warm zu essen und vorallem nur einen Teller;-) - jetzt wo ich auf der Arbeit bin
schaue ich, dass ich halt ein belegtes Brötchen oder Nudeln esse.
Danach gibt es dann EINEN KLEiNEN SNACK :-)
Den darf man sich nicht vorenthalten! -> sonst kommt der Heißhunger.
Aber auch bei Heißhunger, wie zB Mc Donald, man muss es sich gönnen.
Und ganz wichtig, Abends kein Brot, keine Nudeln mehr! Keine Kohlehydrate. Dann vill noch 2-3 Runden laufen.
E vorla? (wird anders geschrieben, ich weiß :Grin: )
Aber dass war eher die Antwort aufs abnehmen. 
Kleine Snacks:
Banane mit Joghurt
allgmein Joghurt
Obst - im Sommer Erdbeeren mit ein wenig Zucker 
Und einfach keine Schokolade nebenhinstellen, wenn man nichts dabei hat, dann kann man auch nichts essen  :Smiley:  
Gruß, Sandy

----------


## Marky

Naja, kurz und bündig....Obst. Der Fruchtzucker täuscht ein sättingsgefühl vor und daher nachst man dann auch weniger.

----------


## judozwerg

@Hummel mit Hut
Ja so versuche ich das auch, nur meistens ist es bei mir so, dass ich es morgens nicht schaffe viel zu essen, weil ich einfac viel zu gerne noch länger im Bett liegen bleibe. 
Dann versuche ich nach 18 Uhr nichts mehr zu essen. 
Und Sport mache ich eh genug (Regelmäßig in der Woche 12 Stunden + am Wochenende noch Lehrgänge Wettkämpfe etc also meistens in der Woche minimum 16 Stunden.)

----------


## Mimimola

Vielleicht Salzstangen? Oder Quark, mit Honig gesüßt und Obst zubereitet. Ansonsten püriertes Obst mit Jogurt vermischen und etwas ins Eisfach stellen, schmeckt wie frisches Eis und ist kalorien- und fettarm.  :Zwinker:

----------


## judozwerg

HM ich habe versucht meinen Post zu bearbeiten aber irgendwie geht das nicht.
Ich habe mich oben verrechnet. Ich mache nicht 12 Stunden regelmäßig Training sondern 15 Stunden + Lehrgänge etc. Sprich meistens in der Woche minimum 19 Stunden.

----------


## HummelmitHut

D.h. du isst abends nichts mehr und frühs aber  auch nicht? - Dass ist aber auch sehr ungesund. 
Hast du da keine Schwindelanfälle oder wird dir da nicht schwarz vor Augen? 
Jetzt kommt die Erdbeer, Himbeer, etc. - Zeit, da ist bestimmt auch für dich was dabei  :Zwinker:

----------


## Lulono

Ich würde auch immer Obst anstelle von Süßigkeiten nehmen, oder Reiswaffeln, Zwieback und mal Gemüse.

----------


## bingo

wenn ich so Heißhunger habe, es ich immer Naturjogurt mit Früchten, da kannst du essen wie du willst das macht nichts  :Zwinker: 
Da geht dann manchmal schon 1 Kg weg  :Grin: 
ist das zu viel ?!  :Grin:  :Grin:  
LG

----------


## Krelilli

Ich esse zwischendurch immer mal Babybrei, halt in den Obstsorten. Das schmeckt auch immer sehr gut und hat relativ wenig Kalorien.

----------


## isla

Ich esse jetzt seit einer Woche gar keine Süßigkeiten mehr, was bei mir schon ein echter Fortschritt ist. Jedenfalls muss ich sagen, dass nach einer gewissen Zeit dieser Heißhunger auch verschwindet. Momentan habe ich gar kein Bedürfnis mehr nach Zucker.

----------


## Mandelli

Das kann ich auch bestätigen, ich erlaube mir ab und an mal zu sündigen, damit kein Heißhunger entsteht. Ich esse gerne Reiswaffeln mit Schoki-Überzug.

----------


## Ninji

Obst Obst Obst-am Anfang sicher nicht einfach Schoki etc wegzulassen, va wenn man das Stück oder die paar Stücke Schokolade gewöhnt ist-aber du wirst sehen-bald hast du dich umgewöhnt und dann sehnst du dichnach einem Apfel  :Zwinker:  Viele KH in der Früh und keine Nudeln, Kartoffel etc am Abend  :Zwinker:  Viel Fisch, Gemüse zb am Abend, daneben 3 mal die Woche laufen und ohne dass du hungerst wirst du sehen dass die Kilos purzeln mit ein wenig Geduld!!!

----------


## Angeli

Ich habe für mich eine etwas andere Methode entwickelt, die aber auch ziemlich gut funktioniert. Immer wenn ich gerade große Lust verspüre zu naschen, mache ich mir einfach einen Tee. Dadurch kann ich mir auch sicher sein, dass ich am Tag genug trinke und im Teeversand bekommt man ja mittlerweile auch alle denkbaren Geschmacksrichtungen, wobei ich die klassischen Sorten immer noch bevorzuge. Probiert es einfach mal aus, vielleicht klappt es ja auch bei euch!

----------


## AnnikaK

Chips: Apfelchips, da gewöhnt man sich echt dran
Süßes: Getrocknete Frücht.
Ich trinke dann schnell mal einen Smotthie wenn es so einen richtigen heißhunger gibt!

----------


## Rita W

Wenn ich Lust auf Naschen habe, trinke ich Saftschorle. Da ich den ganzen Tag über schon relativ viel rohes Obst und Gemüse esse, möchte ich bei Süßhunger nicht auch darauf zurückgreifen, weil mir das dann auch auf den Magen schlägt. Insgesamt bin ich aber selten von Süßattacken geplant - es wird ja auch weniger oft, je seltener man nachgibt..

----------


## AnnikaK

Pulsatilla d30, mich wundert dies ein wenig..lies mal da:  Pulsatilla Homöopathie - Wirkung & Anwendung
Da wird wenig von einer Wirkung auf Allergien berichtet....
Was hälst Du von Cardiospermum was ganz häufig gegen die Hautreaktionen von Allergien genutzt wird? Eine Freundin hatte ganz gute Erfahrungen mit Galphimia glauca D4 gemacht. Sonst würde ich auf klassische Mittel mit Meerwasser und Dexpanthenol zurückgreifen, davon gibt es einige mit gutem Erfolg für die NAse eher.

----------


## RitaP

Ich esse anstelle von Süßigkeiten tonnenweise Kaugummi. Da meine Zähne auch nicht so doll sind (genetisch bedingt), muss es eben auch Süßstoffkaugummi sein. Momentan weiß ich mir nicht anders zu helfen. Aber die Heißhungerattacken (trotz Süßstoff, der ja dafür bekannt ist, bleiben aus). Nur der Magen spinnt halt dann rum. Keine Ahnung, ob ich das richtige tue, aber wenn ich keine Kaugummi hab, sind es leider Schokolade und Co, die dran glauben müssen. Obst ist übrigens auch nicht so gut, Kalorien haben die trotzdem, und nicht wenige. Für Gemüse fehlt mir leider die Motivation, bin eher ne Süße. ;-) 
Oder gibt es süßes Gemüse?

----------


## tina2011

kurios, stimmt aber: Bei Heißhunger auf Süßes mal eben die Zähne putzen!!   Erstens: lenkt der Vorgang vom Hunger ab Zweitens: der Pfefferminzgeschmack der Zahnpasta regt irgendeinen Wirkstoff (Name hab ich leider vergessen) im Hirn an und bewirkt die Befriedigung des Heißhungers.
Wahrscheinlich hilft aber Kaugummikauen..... :Peinlichkeit:

----------


## regina_M

Fruchtzucker ist ein richtiger dickmacher wenn man zuviel nascht ..  :Zwinker:  Bei mir kommen dagegen eher Nüsschen (gesunde Fette) oder Gemüse mit leckeren Dips auf den Tisch!  :Smiley:

----------


## MichaelRRR

Ich mache mir immer Rohkostteller mit Quarkdip.
Das ist schon ein großer Teller, der den ganzen Tag zugänglich 'herumsteht' oder eben in Form von Brotdosen mit zur Arbeit kommt.
Ich habe auch viel genascht und das hat sich mit der Diät natürlich gebissen..  :Augen rollen (sarkastisch): 
Wenn es wirklich süß sein muss und die Rohkost mir nicht hilft, esse ich auch Obst wie Ananas, Birnen oder Äpfel.
Abends kann es schon mal vorkommen, dass ich Zitronenspalten schneide und die roh vor dem TV esse.. 
Wenn es denn dann wirklich mal Schokolade oder Chips etc. sein müssen, packe ich immer nur eine Handvoll Chips oder drei Stückchen Schokolade auf einen Teller und bitte meine Partnerin die Tüte oder die restliche Schokolade zu verstecken. Ich bin nämlich der Typ, der dann danach sucht..

----------


## Atti99

Hallo Zwerg, 
wenn Du auf das süße Erlebnis nicht verzichten willst, ist Honig eine gute Alternative.  
Des Weiteren haben sich bei mir Apfelchips (also getrocknete Äpfel) total bewährt. Vertreibt den Süßhunger schnell. 
Wenn es Schoki sein muss, nehme ich Zartbitterschokolade (die gute Lindt) mit 70 % Kakao-Anteil, breche eine Mini-Ecke ab und lutsche sie. Toll! Nach 2 Eckchen hat man eigentlich genug. 
Hoffe, die Tipps helfen Dir!  
Grüße
Atti

----------


## kolibri90

Hallo ihr, 
habe euer Gespräch ein wenig mitverfolgt und meine Varinate ist:
Müsli (Haferflocken, Nuss, Cranberry) mit Naturjoghurt und Obst wie Mandarinen etc. Also mein Magen sättigt es total und was auch hilft ist viel Wasser trinken. Was habt ihr noch für welche vorschläge? Bin gespannt. 
Gruß Kolibri

----------


## Larunia

Ich würde auch einfach auf Obst umstellen, das ist doch auch extrem süß  :Zwinker:  Vor allem ist es aber auch gesünder, wie jeder wissen sollte. Da finde ich die Antwort von Kolibri schon sehr passend! Mache es auch so und dann halt noch ein bisschen Obst, wenn ich Hunger habe vor dem Mittagessen, oder Abendessen je nach dem! 
Einen weiteren Effekt hat dies auch im Sinne von Prävention gegen Vitaminmangel, der mit einigen anderen unschönen Sachen einhergeht! Wer darüber mehr erfahren möchte, kann sich ja mal diesen Artikel durchlesen!  
Vor allem in den Wintermonaten sollte man auf seinen Vitaminhaushalt achten, da durch die fehlende Sonne ein Engpass an Vitamin D zustande kommt, bekannt auch als Vitamin D Depression!
Allerdings muss ich auch sagen, dass wenn die Winter öfters so sind wie dieses Jahr, wird es diese Depression nicht mehr geben  :Zwinker:

----------


## NiniSupri

Ich nehme ganz gerne Wackelpudding mit Stevia als Naschersatz zu mir

----------


## Nana23

Mit Bitterschokolade ist die Sünde des Naschens nicht ganz so schlimm. was einfach wichtig ist, dass man es bei einem Stückchen belässt und sich nicht von der ganzen Tafel verführen lässt  :Smiley:

----------


## DocHasenbein

Wenn du Heißhunger hast, helfen Kaugummie kaufen oder Zähne putzen (der Minzgeschmack lässt den Heißhunger auf Schokolade verschwinden). Ansonsten ist es wirklich eine Gewöhnungssache: wenn du die Disziplin hast und es schaffst, statt zur Schokolade zum Apfel/Banane/Gemüsesticks zu greifen, wirst du dich nach einer Zeit daran gewöhnen und die Heißhungerattacken werden auch weniger. Viel Erfolg beim Durchhalten  :Smiley: !

----------


## Sonnenstrahl

> kurios, stimmt aber: Bei Heißhunger auf Süßes mal eben die Zähne putzen!!   Erstens: lenkt der Vorgang vom Hunger ab Zweitens: der Pfefferminzgeschmack der Zahnpasta regt irgendeinen Wirkstoff (Name hab ich leider vergessen) im Hirn an und bewirkt die Befriedigung des Heißhungers.
> Wahrscheinlich hilft aber Kaugummikauen.....

 Habe ich auch schon oft gelesen, jedoch noch nie ausprobiert. Esse jeden Tag Süßes aber in Maßen. Brauche keine ganze Tafel Schokolade, mir reichen schon ein paar Stücke und dann bin ich glücklich und zufrieden. Damit fahre ich bis jetzt ganz gut.  :Peinlichkeit:

----------


## Phimose44

Ich versuche das immer wieder von Neuem, weil ich seit gut 38 Jahren gegen Übergewicht ankämpfe. 
Meistens so, indem ich mir anschaue, was Naschkram an Nährwert enthält und dann vergleiche, welches Geld man dafür rauswirft, fast nur Zucker und Fett zu essen. Das hilft aber nicht immer. Eine Zeitlang habe ich nur 0-kalorischen Kram genascht, irgendwann ist mir der seltsame Geschmack daran vergangen.
Dann bin ich den Ursachen für das Naschen psychologisch nach gegangen, es ist wohl ein Ersatz für etwas oder eine Art Selbsttrost bzw. Selbstbelohnung. Wenn man sehr einsam ist und niemanden kennt, ist es wohl der Ersatz für fehlenden menschlichen Bezug oder so.
Vielleicht hilft es dann, wenn man eine Katze anschafft? 
Zur Zeit versuche ich es mit Yoghurt Natur mager, ohne was reinzumischen, oder maximal ein bisschen Banane, Mandarine und so. Das füllt ziemlich und hat nicht so die Kalorienschwemme. 
Schokolade habe ich auf paar Mal alle 3 Monate reduziert, aber manchmal kriege ich eine Art Jieper drauf.
Mengen von so Zeugs tun mir aber Diabetes-relevant nicht gut, und das scheint meinem dämlichen Gehirn doch beigebracht zu haben, es nicht zu übertreiben. 
Bei Obst muss ich daher aufpassen, weil es ja doch dann viel Fruchtzucker enthält.
Haferflocken bzw. Haferschleim / Reisschleim ( wie in Kindernahrung ) war da früher ganz gut als Ersatz für kleine Zwischenmahlzeiten.
Habe aber nie rausgekriegt, wie viel BE man sich damit rein pumpt. 
Sonst nützt eben :  Viel Tee oder Mineralwasser trinken, allerdings ist das dann eine Rennerei zwischen Klo und Arbeitszimmer, den ganzen Tag über.  :Smiley:

----------


## Heike79

> Ich versuche das immer wieder von Neuem, weil ich seit gut 38 Jahren gegen Übergewicht ankämpfe. 
> Meistens so, indem ich mir anschaue, was Naschkram an Nährwert enthält und dann vergleiche, welches Geld man dafür rauswirft, fast nur Zucker und Fett zu essen. Das hilft aber nicht immer. Eine Zeitlang habe ich nur 0-kalorischen Kram genascht, irgendwann ist mir der seltsame Geschmack daran vergangen.
> Dann bin ich den Ursachen für das Naschen psychologisch nach gegangen, es ist wohl ein Ersatz für etwas oder eine Art Selbsttrost bzw. Selbstbelohnung. Wenn man sehr einsam ist und niemanden kennt, ist es wohl der Ersatz für fehlenden menschlichen Bezug oder so.
> Vielleicht hilft es dann, wenn man eine Katze anschafft? 
> Zur Zeit versuche ich es mit Yoghurt Natur mager, ohne was reinzumischen, oder maximal ein bisschen Banane, Mandarine und so. Das füllt ziemlich und hat nicht so die Kalorienschwemme. 
> Schokolade habe ich auf paar Mal alle 3 Monate reduziert, aber manchmal kriege ich eine Art Jieper drauf.
> Mengen von so Zeugs tun mir aber Diabetes-relevant nicht gut, und das scheint meinem dämlichen Gehirn doch beigebracht zu haben, es nicht zu übertreiben. 
> Bei Obst muss ich daher aufpassen, weil es ja doch dann viel Fruchtzucker enthält.
> Haferflocken bzw. Haferschleim / Reisschleim ( wie in Kindernahrung ) war da früher ganz gut als Ersatz für kleine Zwischenmahlzeiten.
> ...

 Du scheinst sehr diszipliniert zu sein, das finde ich klasse. Du hast für dich ja ein paar nette Alternativen gefunden, mit denen du leben kannst. Ganz ehrlich, ich finde es ganz schwierig für meine heißgeliebte Schokolade Ersatz zu finden. Versuche einfach nicht zu übertreiben. Momentan geht es noch mit dem Gewicht, da ich regelmäßig joggen gehe. Würde ich den Sport aufgeben, würde ich wie ein Hefekloß aufgehen :Peinlichkeit: 
Die einzige Alternative zu Süßem ist für mich Obst, darf mal aber leider auch nicht kiloweise wegen dem Fruchtzucker zu sich nehmen

----------


## Phimose44

Moin Heike  :Peinlichkeit:  
Naaa, so überdiszipliniert klappt das bei mir auch nicht immer. Ich hab hier auch eine Tafel Alpia Noisette neben dem Laptop liegen, die mir immer verführerisch zugrinst und zu rufen scheint : "Menno, nu probier mich endlich!", nur bemühe ich mich dann eben extra, die noch ganz zu lassen.
Ich habe mir da so ein Prozedere angewöhnt, zu testen, wie viele Tage die Tafel da liegen bleiben kann, ohne dass ich sie auf mache. Und jedes Mal versuche ich das um einen Tag länger zu machen, also einen Tag länger NICHTS davon zu essen. Am Anfang ging das nur ein paar Stunden lang gut, aber inzwischen habe ich mich auf paar Mal alle 3 Monate hoch trainiert. Klingt wahrscheinlich ulkig. 
Mit Sport hast Du sehr Recht, und mir würde es ebenso gehen, wie der Dampfnudel im Pott, wenn ich mit meiner Rumrennerei und dem Surfen aufhören würde. Dann kann man binnen eines halben Jahres die Surfbretter nämlich in mich reinstellen, und 3 Normalschlanke könnten meine Jacke als 5-Mann-Zelt benutzen.
Ich gehe noch Flaschen sammeln, da hat man dann immer einen Grund dafür, sich zu bewegen. 
Ersatz für Schokolade gibt es ja, also diverse Diabetiker-Schokoriegel und solchen Kram. Aber der Geschmack, das haben die noch nicht so gut hingekriegt. Das schmeckt einfach nicht so wie die übelst verzuckerte, fettversetzte, aber dafür auch leckere Schokolade. Und die Geschichte mit dem Süßstoff ist auch nicht ohne -- Aspartam usw. da werden oft kontroverse Meldungen zu verbreitet.
Ich weiß nicht, wie es um den Süßfaktor der Pflanze *Honigkraut* ( _Stevia rebaudiana_) bestellt ist, ob der auch Fruchtzucker ähnlich ist. Der Inhaltsstoff soll viel süßer sein als Zucker, also könnte man mit viel geringeren Dosen Süßes machen. Mit diesem Pflanzensüßmittel könnte man theoretisch den Industrie-Zucker ersetzen. Fragt sich nur, ob die Zucker-Lobby der Lebensmittel-Hersteller mit macht ... die wollen auf Kosten der durch Zucker krank werdenden Menschen schließlich Geld verdienen.

----------


## mimi02

Meistens habe ich studentenfutter bei mir..oder halt obst und gemüse

----------


## Wilhelmi

Mein Tipp als Alternative zum Eis: Banane zermatschen und ab damit ins Gefrierfach!  :Smiley:  Man kann auch noch Backkakao zumischen sehr lecker.  :Smiley:

----------

